# 50 % Seats Are A Good Decision For The Future Of Pakstan



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

i mean if we just focus on the long run we might get better outcomes with the qouta system...what do you say uhs have a point here:cool!:... in fact many girls dont really practice and simply waste opportunities...:thumbsup: so i dont really think girls should challenge this decison rather they should look for something positve and innovative like biotechnology or dpt or dvm and stuff "no offence though"


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here we go again. Let's not spark an argument once again. I suggest you delete this thread.

However, one of the more simpler solutions is to increase the fine if the bond is broken, i.e. increase the fine from 5 lacs to 24 lacs.
(24 lacs is the amount spent by the government on one medical student graduating from a public med clg)


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

The amount is not 24 lacs, it is 36, and it does not do anything to women not working AFTER completing the degree.


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

It will put off a lot.
The 50 50 will not make a lot of difference to the numbers not working after graduation. What if the girls who don't work ARE the ones with the higher merit positions?
Anyways, we can not come up with a solution which will be 100% just.
It's better to leave this topic. 
We ran the race, whoever won, won.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

My dear if bond of 24 lacs is imposed on graduates it will also be challenged in court. Cause it is not feasible.
Mostly boys who clear USMLE(HAAD,AMC,PLAB) will also be fined with it.
Most likely they will not go there(US) and pakistan will run short on foreign exchange which these doctors send back.
ON the other hand girls are married After graduation and then maternity leaves,health problems, family problems and so they can't keep it up.
So the decision of 50:50 is just.
A girl who gets admission will not have to face the restriction of government to work if she is facing family problems.
And a boy where ever he goes he has to practice to earn living if he is doing that in abroad it will also be beneficial for struggling economy of pakistan.
You people say for bond, why don't you say for increment in fee. It should be 2lacs per year and after graduation full independence.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here we go again.

I will not take part in this argument, and thus I pull myself out.


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

There is already another thread like this. Post in that one and get this deleted. And arguing on this topic isn't going to get anyone anywhere. It's just PMDC trying to get attention.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> The amount is not 24 lacs, it is 36, and it does not do anything to women not working AFTER completing the degree.


i think the punishment should b that she b executed to death or lifetime jail(lolz)!

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> My dear if bond of 24 lacs is imposed on graduates it will also be challenged in court. Cause it is not feasible.
> Mostly boys who clear USMLE(HAAD,AMC,PLAB) will also be fined with it.
> Most likely they will not go there(US) and pakistan will run short on foreign exchange which these doctors send back.
> ON the other hand girls are married After graduation and then maternity leaves,health problems, family problems and so they can't keep it up.
> ...


family probs and health probs are not just with girls!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> i think the punishment should b that she b executed to death or lifetime jail(lolz)!


I second that.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

hamzah95 said:


> It will put off a lot.
> The 50 50 will not make a lot of difference to the numbers not working after graduation. What if the girls who don't work ARE the ones with the higher merit positions?


Exactly! Totally agree with that statement.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> I second that.


what exactly?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> Exactly! Totally agree with that statement.


From a logical standpoint, his statements don't make any sense.

- - - Updated - - -



hamzah95 said:


> It will put off a lot.
> The 50 50 will not make a lot of difference to the numbers not working after graduation. What if the girls who don't work ARE the ones with the higher merit positions?
> Anyways, we can not come up with a solution which will be 100% just.
> It's better to leave this topic.
> We ran the race, whoever won, won.


It will make a huge difference to the no. of practicing doctors after graduation, primarily because the no. of males entering the field will be increased by 100.

What you and everyone else fail to see is, this was never about girls, it is not a conspiracy to make girls sit at home.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

blamonster said:


> From a logical standpoint, his statements don't make any sense.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nobody said it was a conspiracy against girls. And his point makes a pretty logical sense. Just because you're a guy, you're being biased and supporting your 'logical' reasoning by vague figures.
He's completely right because who knows that the 50% of women who ARE getting in are the ones who, in the end, sit at home and do nothing? Where's the guarantee in that?
And for God's sake, guys, why don't you man up and study as hard as women do and get a merit based seat with your own effort instead of relying on a government policy that'll help you become doctors? I just don't understand why you have to support this policy and prove to the world that: yes, we're idiots so we need the government's help.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

The minds of guys are practical, they know how to apply knowledge.
I have a nephew and a niece.
Both are 2years old.
She has a good vocabulary with good memory and he only runs breaks things and is much less talkative.
I want to prove that girls only best in memorising they don't know how to apply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

nouman javed said:


> The minds of guys are practical, they know how to apply knowledge.
> I have a nephew and a niece.
> Both are 2years old.
> She has a good vocabulary with good memory and he only runs breaks things and is much less talkative.
> ...


Are you saying that girls are rattay khors and don't know how to be practical in real life? Let me tell you, bro, women are much more practical than men can ever be. You mother is the best example who takes care of the house. You can't get more practical than that.
As for the memorising part, I suck at memorising just so you know. I can NOT do ratta and I am a girl. So please do not stereotype women. 
And you're giving really baseless examples of 2 year old kids lol. You never know the nephew may grow up a nerd who crams his books all day, and the niece becomes a famous cardiologist one day. I used to be a shararti kid who used to cut the hair of my Barbie Dolls, but I didn't exactly grow up to be an evil, savage woman.

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> I want to prove that girls only best in memorising they don't know how to apply.


This line, by the way, sucks. Every woman who reads this will hate you for even writing this.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> Nobody said it was a conspiracy against girls. And his point makes a pretty logical sense. Just because you're a guy, you're being biased and supporting your 'logical' reasoning by vague figures.
> He's completely right because who knows that the 50% of women who ARE getting in are the ones who, in the end, sit at home and do nothing? Where's the guarantee in that?
> And for God's sake, guys, why don't you man up and study as hard as women do and get a merit based seat with your own effort instead of relying on a government policy that'll help you become doctors? I just don't understand why you have to support this policy and prove to the world that: yes, we're idiots so we need the government's help.


I.. have already gotten into a public uni. Also, i think this is an unfair rule, but a necessary one.

The reasoning doesn't make sense primarily because it was never about making more girls study, it was about introducing more boys so that it would create more doctors who practice.

Let's do some vague maths.

Current scenario: 200 Female to 50 male ratio. Assuming 80% women don't practice and 80% men practice.

40 females + 40 males who practice = 80 People who would practice.

Possible scenario under 50-50. 125 females + 125 males.

25 females + 100 males = 125 people who will practice.

It was always about increasing the number of people who practice, everyone is obsessed about reasoning rather than the hard facts.

Our society is flawed. Our women are encouraged, and sometimes, forced not to practice by their in-laws, family, or societal pressure. Adjustment of that thinking will not be done in the next 20 years. Taking away that repressive thinking takes a long time, time which the situation seriously lacks.

I am not here tackling some sort of male inferiority complex, Nor am i saying this rule is not unfair. It is unfair, but it is also a solution to the problem at hand.

Also, Over here in Sindh, the problem is not so much that guys don't study as much, the problem is that in every medical test the ratio of boys to girls applying is almost always 1:5. So obviously more girls are admitted.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry for this.
I don't know how to delete the post.
If you can plz do that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ah, the last time I remember witnessing these boys vs girls arguments was perhaps 10 years ago (when I was a kid)

[Last time = Before this PMDC notification]


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

x


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

In this thread every one is seams to find an easy way for boys to get in medical colleges for better future of Pakistan. Many solutions are given including 50-50 and 36 lac rupees fine but nobody is talking about more hard work to beat girls through merit. Can a huge army of male doctors create a better Pakistan! I’m afraid not, what about the fields other then medicine, like Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics etc.
Here are some interesting statistics from University of the Punjab.
I picked these only from science subjects whereas in arts subjects girls are already doing better.

University of the Punjab
_Department of Physics_
1[SUP]st[/SUP] Merit list of BS Physics Admission 2014
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/5FML-BS-Physics-2014.pdf
Total seats =37, Females=26, Males=11
1st Merit List M.S / M.Phil Admissions 2014 Session 2014-2016
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/10FML-M.Phil-Physics-2014.pdf
Total seats =25, Females=18, Males=7
_Merit Lists in Department of Mathematics_
BS Mathematics Academic Session 2014-2018
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/6FML-BS-Mathematics-2014.pdf
Total seats =30, Females=21, Males=9
M.Phil. Academic Session 2014-2016
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/5FML-MPhil-Math-14.pdf
Total seats =27, Females=23, Males=4
_Merit Lists in Institute of Chemistry_
1st Merit List BS Chemistry 4 Year Programme Session 2014-2018
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/9FML-BS-Chemistry-2014-18.pdf
Total seats =40, Females=37, Males=3
1ST MERIT LIST FOR M.PHIL CHEMISTRY SESSION 2014 FALL
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/7General-FML-M.Phil-2014-Chemistry.pdf
INORGANIC CHEMISTRY
Total seats =5, Females=5, Males=0
ORGANIC CHEMISTRY
Total seats =5, Females=3, Males=2
ANALYTICAL CHEMISTRY
Total seats =5, Females=4, Males=1
PHYSICAL CHEMISTRY
Total seats =5, Females=5, Males=0
BIOCHEMISTRY SECTION
Total seats =5, Females=4, Males=1
APPLIED CHEMISTRY
Total seats =5, Females=5, Males=0
_Merit Lists in Department of Zoology_
First Merit List BS (4 Year Program) for the Session 2014-18
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/8General-FML-BS-Zoology-2014.pdf
Total seats =22, Females=19, Males=3
First Merit List M.Phil. for the Academic Year 2014
Total seats =15, Females=12, Males=3
_Merit Lists in Department of MicroBiology & Molecular Genetics_
First Merit List BS for the academic Session 2014-15
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/8FML-BS-2014-15.pdf
Total seats =35, Females=32, Males=3

First Merit List of M.Phil. 2014
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/6FML-MPhil-mmg-2014.pdf
Total seats =15, Females=12, Males=3
_Merit Lists in Department of Botany_
First Merit List BS Botany for the academic Session 2014-18
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/10FML-BS-Botany-2014-2018.pdf
Total seats =24, Females=24, Males=0
1st Merit list B (50%) (Open Merit) for M.Sc Session 2014-16
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/5FML-B-M.Sc-Botany.pdf
Total seats =21, Females=20, Male=1
_Merit Lists in Centre for High Energy Physics_
First Merit List BS Computational Physics (Regular Programme 2014)
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/9FML-BS-Computational-Physics-Morning-2014.pdf
Total seats =37, Females=25, Males=12
First Merit List M.Phil High Energy Physics for the academic session 2014-16
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/10FML-M.Phil-2014.pdf
Total seats =20, Females=15, Males=5
_Merit Lists in Institute of Business & Information Technology_
BBIT First Merit List (MORNING) Admission Fall 2014
http://pu.edu.pk/document/merit/10FML-BBIT-Morning-2014.pdf
Total seats =49, Females=39, Males=10


At the end I must say if I didn’t get in for my poor performance, I shouldn’t blame the system. Because the brilliant one’s are already In for the better future of Pakistan. The only key for success is to work hard.
Regards.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Hadia said:


> In this thread every one is seams to find an easy way for boys to get in medical colleges for better future of Pakistan. Many solutions are given including 50-50 and 36 lac rupees fine but nobody is talking about more hard work to beat girls through merit. Can a huge army of male doctors create a better Pakistan! I’m afraid not, what about the fields other then medicine, like Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics etc.
> Here are some interesting statistics from University of the Punjab.
> I picked these only from science subjects whereas in arts subjects girls are already doing better.
> 
> ...


bla bla bla!


----------

